# Hi everyone I have question



## dunker (Mar 21, 2016)

I have coffee machine Jura J80. What coffee you recommend to this coffee maker. Or generally for express Pressure?

I ask because the espresso I have a very sour, coffee milk are ok. I tried to turn the mill, set the temperature but the coffee is still sour. Do you think change coffee or some other problem?

I have beans from Has Bean coffee.

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is it ? Have you run a cleaning cycle through it using cleaning tablets ? Stale coffee oils build up in coffee machines during use and needs to be removed.

Does the machine need de-scaling ?

Read manual for cleaning procedure or look online.

Run a cleaning sequence.

Check for de-scaling information


----------



## dunker (Mar 21, 2016)

This is brand new coffee machine


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

It's well known that under-extracted espresso has a sour flavour and over-extracted is bitter. The ability to differentiate between sour and bitter comes with experience, so it's possible you could be suffering from either, or even both.

As your machine is new, I assume you are too (to the finer points of coffee, that is) and that your beans are fresh but have rested since roasting for at least ten days.

Try to adjust the fineness of your grinder such that 14g or so of freshly ground coffee in a 'double-shot', i.e. 14g, basket, gives a nominal 28g of liquid coffee in the cup or shot-glass in around 25sec. I am assuming also that your tamp pressure is in the region of 30lb (13.5kg approx.) and is consistent from one cup to another. This should ensure that you are neither under or over-extracting, and is a good starting point.

The quality of the grinder is extremely important too... whirling-blade grinders are a complete no-no as they lead to a poor flavour on account of the wide range of particle sizes they produce. The bigger lumps will under-extract, and the finer dust-sized bits, over. Thus you will get both sour and bitter in the same cup. More upmarket grinders with either flat or conical burrs grind to a more consistent particle size, and invariably have a grind-fineness adjustment facility, leading to optimum extraction throughout. Unless you are splashing out on a very expensive espresso machine, a rule of thumb for a balanced setup is to spend more on the grinder than on the machine!

Hope this helps, but don't hesitate to ask again if necessary, as there are far more learned expert coffeephiles than I on the forum, any of whom will be pleased to advise.

Best of luck,

Tony.


----------



## dunker (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, Thanks for your reply

My coffee was purchased 25/02/2016. I keep them in a cupboard in the kitchen in the original bag .

Coffee is very sour, terrible taste. For sure 100% it is not bitter.I set temperature, power, quantity, but can I find a good espresso yet .

I would definitely order fresh beans. Could you advise what will be best for me? Has bean coffee they sent me two suggestions, but do not want to do here advertisement.

Thank you for your suggestions and good advice good people


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

If you bought from has bean then your beans would have been freshly roasted, they need on average 1 week to rest so your beans are fine. Does your machine have built in grinder?


----------



## dunker (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes grinder is built.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

That may be your weak point. Are you able to adjust the grind easy enough?


----------



## dunker (Mar 21, 2016)

setting of my grinder


----------

